# Supported PCI LAN wireless cards

## robb11

Hi all,

can you suggest me some PCI LAN Wireless cards working with Gentoo? I need at least a 300N wireless card and I have not PCI-E slots available, so that I am looking for a suitable PCI wireless card for my desktop pc.

Thank you in advance,

Roberto.

----------

## Yuu

Hello robb11,

did you checked linuxwireless.org ? There's also a nice wikipedia page about this : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers#Linux

Please notice that Gentoo's behaviour with wireless cards should be as good as any other linux distribution; actually, it's better :>

----------

## robb11

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> Hello robb11,
> 
> did you checked linuxwireless.org ? There's also a nice wikipedia page about this : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers#Linux
> 
> Please notice that Gentoo's behaviour with wireless cards should be as good as any other linux distribution; actually, it's better :>

 

Thank you very much! I have surfed the web for something similar but I have found too old lists. This seems to answer to my question.

Yes, I know Gentoo is better  :Smile: . I have specified it because some manufacturers provide drivers in deb or rpm formats only (thinking maybe that Linux is Ubuntu or RedHat only) and I'd like to compile them, emerging or downloading them.

I'll give a look, thanks again!

Robb.

----------

## John R. Graham

My problem with PCI wireless cards has always been that the manufacturers change chipsets too often. I read online that a D-Link or Linksys board uses a particular (for example) Atheros chipset that's well supported by madwifi but when I bought the board and got it home, I found that it actually has an unsupported Broadcom chipset instead. I did this twice. I was so frustrated that I just bought a bridge (Linksys WET54GS5) and used a wired Ethernet card to connect to that.

- John

----------

## Logicien

If you like to search to find support for a chipset, it can be a trill. Then you could have to fallback on Ndiswrapper with chances for a oop, specially on 64 bits architectures. I need more explanations on why Gentoo support of wireless cards is better than others Linux distributions.

----------

## cwr

The TP-Link PCI cards seem well supported - mine uses an Atheros chipset

which works fine with ath9k drivers.

Gentoo's support for wireless cards is the same as that of any other Linux

distribution, since it _is_ a Linux distribution.

Will

----------

## robb11

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> If you like to search to find support for a chipset, it can be a trill. Then you could have to fallback on Ndiswrapper with chances for a oop, specially on 64 bits architectures. I need more explanations on why Gentoo support of wireless cards is better than others Linux distributions.

 

No, Gentoo is better  :Smile: 

Btw, Everything is possible to achieve. My question was due just to avoid John's problems and in order to not diving into ndiswrapper, network manager, voodoo, change of religion...   :Very Happy: 

Something easy to emerge and supported by Vanilla Kernel. So that I thought that the best suggestion could be the experience of other Gentooists!   :Wink: 

Thank you very much cwr! I'll surf on the web for that item!

Have a nice day,

Robb.

----------

## robb11

Maybe I found the solution. I didn't like to use ndiswrapper but I found this interesting card (http://www.monclick.it/schede/d-link/DWA-547/dwa-547.htm), this interesting spec (http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link) and this interesting guide (http://astucesslackware10.free.fr/dlinkDWA547/dlinkDWA547.html)

What do you think?

----------

